# Been playing with stabilizing



## Brooks803 (Oct 31, 2014)

I picked up a nice stash of wood recently and decided to play around with some cactus juice. Here are some of my favs so far.

Before:





After (different piece of wood, but from the same block):





Its spalted sycamore:





Then we have some buckeye burl:





Last is box elder burl:





All blanks were triple dyed except the solid orange BEB.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 31, 2014)

Love the box elder!


----------



## mark james (Oct 31, 2014)

I love the Orange BEB!!!

I need some driveway reflectors :tongue:...


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 31, 2014)

Those look awesome. How do you triple dye?  I could not find any tutorials in the library.


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 31, 2014)

Dude!!! You are on a roll!!! I have yet to try a dye, yours is stiring the imagination pot!!


----------



## jyreene (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice. They look better in person. Can't wait to see them turned.


----------



## lorbay (Oct 31, 2014)

Sweet I like em

Lin


----------



## wyone (Oct 31, 2014)

I second that you need to post how to triple dye..  looks awesome


----------



## mtassie (Oct 31, 2014)

I like them!! Some day I'll have time to do that


----------



## BSea (Oct 31, 2014)

Very cool Jonathon.  I like the buckeye & boxelder the best.


----------



## wwneko (Oct 31, 2014)

VERY COOL, "how do you do that?" definitely comes to mind...


----------



## Edward Cypher (Oct 31, 2014)

I did some double dyes but I can't imagine how you triple dyed.  If you cook it for the first two colors there is nothing left for the third color to penetrate.  I double dyed the way Curtis and George posted to do.  Would be interested in this technique.  Nice job, Fantastic.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 1, 2014)

Here is the thread for double dyeing:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/help-how-double-dye-blanks-vacuum-124153/


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Nov 1, 2014)

Awesome coloration!


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!

And thanks for the link on the double dye methods. I do things a bit different though. Let me "perfect" my method before I start any type of tutorial. I've got another batch on it's third color today. We'll see how they come out in about a week.


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 3, 2014)

Cactus Juice really works well with colors.
Now I am really getting closer to giving it a try.
Your blanks are really great with the multiple colors.
gordon


----------

